# UN proposed global gun ban



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was looking through some of my old magazines, and this is a couple months old but: Rebecca Peters a representative of International Action Network on Small Arms debated an NRA representative in King's College, London England. She wants the United Nations to force the United States into a binding treaty on global small arms. She says that we have no right to the second amendment and should have to abide by the same laws as everyone else. When asked if she thought a woman should be able to shoot a rapist that is about to cut her throat she ducked the direct answer and said women should live in a world that respects their rights. That would be nice, but where does that world exist. Not on this planet.

I'm not happy with how dumb the NRA fights sometimes, but who else is standing up for us in Washington. There are far to many in this country that would welcome the UN proposed small arms ban, and we need someone watching our back in Washington. I'm not a big fan of the NRA, but $35 is a cheap price to pay to defend your rights. Also, consider Gun Owners of America. Does anyone else have organizations that you would recommend I join?


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Another good reason to disband the UN as far as I'm concerned. Who do you suppose the ban is aimed at anyway? I know of no country in the world who has more small arms than the USA. These UN mellon-heads need to worry about legitimate world problems like providing disaster relief, food and supplies to famine ravaged countries, and such. If individual countries don't want small arms, so be it, but the UN has no place to tell us, or any country for that matter, what we can and can't do when it comes to an issue like this. It is one thing to pressure a country on the issue of WMDs and nukes where other countries are at risk, but quite another when the issue is primarily a domestic one.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

jamartinmg2 said:


> I know of no country in the world who has more small arms than the USA.


Not familiar with Moscow intent or Warsaw pact doctrine are we....

The pretence with the communist countries is that the peasants would be armed enmass....

Caches of weapons were strategically placed throughout the entire continent. In time of a WW III, those caches would be opened and distributed to the population in general.

With the downfall of communism and the seperation of those provinces. You now have an unregulated proliferation of small arms into a world political enviroment that is best described as chaos.

The prove in this....All the Mosin Nagants that are now flooding the US market. The shear volume of weapons stockpiles that are being found in eastern europe. The volume of small arms, mortars and light fighter weapons.

The taliban ain't shooten at us with donated M16's and such. They got AK's, Mosins and whatever else was left behind, stockpiled or distributed in the region that they could obtain.

You think we got weapons....  The governments there intended for anyone over the age of 12 to be in possession. 

http://www.amacad.org/publications/lethal.aspx

http://www.international-alert.org/pdf/ ... b_brf3.pdf


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I, too, am opposed to any international ban on guns that would apply to the US. If other countries want to do this (e.g. Australia), let them but they have no jurisdiction in this country and should not have. However, the US is the world's largest exporter and dealer of all types of armorment in the world and has been for quite some time. I agree with the UN on that one point; we should not be aggravating the problem.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

indsport said:


> I, too, am opposed to any international ban on guns that would apply to the US. If other countries want to do this (e.g. Australia), let them but they have no jurisdiction in this country and should not have. However, the US is the world's largest exporter and dealer of all types of armorment in the world and has been for quite some time. I agree with the UN on that one point; we should not be aggravating the problem.


I can buy into that Indsport. We should do what we can so as not to let the weapons get into the wrong hands.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

the links I provided aren't even beginning to say that the US is the problem.

The problem is the uncontrolled and unregulated arms caches that are being brought into the market.

As you will see looking at links, the anit gun movement will twist any bit of information to get the result. TOTAL global disarmament.

It is the third world corruption that is causing the arms proliferation.


----------

